# Smackdown Women's Division



## Michael Boyce (Aug 5, 2015)

What is everyone thoughts on the SD Women's division, is a new Women's title coming for SD?


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

*Re: Smackdown's Womens division*

Absolutely love it and I hope we get a new belt. Becky, Alexa, Carmella and Naomi's interactions should be great. Natalya is good to have for a veteran and she can really work in the ring. Becky should be the first champion. I'm glad to be rid of the Charlotte/Sasha bullshit as I don't find Sasha to be impressive at all. I do like Charlotte. I wish SD had Paige. I think Bayley joins Smackdown after helping Sasha this Sunday at Battleground.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Smackdown's Womens division*

Looking better then Raw tbh. OBviousley Paige is in the doghouse, or she would be on Smackdown. Alexa, Becky, Carmella e.t.c. TO me that is way more appealing. Pity about Paige though, her career in WWE seems to be done.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

*Re: Smackdown's Womens division*

We have Becky Lynch
2 cold as fuck heels, Natalya and Naomi
2 green and fresh out of NXT, Alexa and Carmella

Those 5 women wrestlers and Eva Marie are tasked with building a women division from scratch, with no Title, on the B show, in a company that is notorious for mistreating and overlooking female talent.

Good luck with that.:Bayley

Edit: I really wonder who Paige pissed off so much to be getting treated like this, my money was on her and Becky to headline SD together.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Smackdown's Womens division*

I like it.

It's fresh and the women in it are extremely attractive.

I mean - Becky, Alexa, Carmella and Eva.. with Nikki Bella a possibility...

If you judge it on looks alone, the division annihilates the Raw division.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: Smackdown's Womens division*

_From another thread:_

Only issue for me (greater than the fact there's no women's title on SD currently) is the rest of SD's womens roster:

Becky
Nattie - Always good in the ring but will never be over as a face and can't get over as heel either)
Naomi - Has always been athletically gifted but it rarely translates in-ring.
Bliss - Probably will end up being SD's greatest women's asset behind Becky, but still called up too soon.
Eva Marie - WTF?
Carmella - Glad she's not with Enzo/Cass, although it's personally a shame for her that she's not on the same show as Cass. But If she moves out of that Enzo template and becomes her own person, she could be another great asset. Still called up too soon.

So basically, we've got Becky, Bliss & Carmella as the top women's stars with the biggest upsides on SD. With Nattie as enhancement, Naomi as jobber #1, and Eva there for... well fuck it I don't even know. It's not really a division worthy of a women's title belt yet. I really hope they fill out this aspect of the SD roster pronto. We all knew that splitting the women would cause both shows to have a womens division that was too shallow, but the way they split the women, and the women they selected from (along with the number of women drafted) from NXT, was not well though out.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

*Re: Smackdown's Womens division*

It sucks. Naomi is a botch machine, Eva is Eva, Carmella makes my ears bleed, Natalya has the charisma of a damp rag and is very hit or miss in the ring. That leaves Becky and Bliss. Alexa is pretty meh in the ring but she's a decent enough heel so she has potential to be entertaining.

I don't know if there will be another championship. I don't think WWE even knows. It could go either way. The whole draft reeks of 'thrown together last minute'. I hate the idea of them bringing it yet another new title after just introducing the current one but the champion floating between shows kills the whole point of splitting the women.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

*Re: Smackdown's Womens division*

I think Paige got absolutely dicked over in this draft, tbh. I also think Sasha is going to be forced to remain misaligned as a face on the Raw roster. I think any roster that Charlotte's on is going to be burdened by nepotism to some degree. I think Nia and Carmella aren't quite ready for their call-up, but I guess they'll sink or swim at this point. I don't think Lana or Maryse are going to be relevant in the women's divisions any time soon--they were drafted as part of Rusev/Miz packages, not as individual talent. I'm not sure how the title picture will be handled with regard to brand. I'm looking forward to a potential Becky/Bliss program.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

*Re: Smackdown's Womens division*



Dibil13 said:


> It sucks. Naomi is a botch machine, Eva is Eva, Carmella makes my ears bleed, Natalya has the charisma of a damp rag and is very hit or miss in the ring. That leaves Becky and Bliss. Alexa is pretty meh in the ring but she's a decent enough heel so she has potential to be entertaining.
> 
> I don't know if there will be another championship. I don't think WWE even knows. It could go either way. The whole draft reeks of 'thrown together last minute'. I hate the idea of them bringing it yet another new title after just introducing the current one but the champion floating between shows kills the whole point of splitting the women.


Gotta remember that Nikki will more than likely be on Smackdown when she comes back. Also the chance for Bayley.


----------



## owenscl4 (Jun 30, 2016)

*Re: Smackdown's Womens division*

You guys think more women from NXT will be called up this year?


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

*Re: Smackdown's Womens division*



owenscl4 said:


> You guys think more women from NXT will be called up this year?


Bayley almost certainly. I'm not sure about Asuka, probably not until Mania at the earliest, if that. I never expected her to be in this draft to begin with. It largely depends on what kind of female talent they'll build down in NXT now that much of their roster there has been gutted, unless the NXT call-ups will still be working down there, too.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: Smackdown's Womens division*

It will be hilarious if they bring the retired Divas Championship back after the efforts they made to forgo that branding. 

If they wanted to separate the women correctly, they should have kept the Total Divas on the show most likely to be more botched by controlled by Vince with the Divas title and the rest on the other(Smackdown) with the Women's Championship . Or kept them all together.

I think the best way WWE should handles the title is by simply having one title be nominally the Raw Women's Championship and the other as the Smackdown Women's Championship. The same goes for the tag titles and heavyweight division. It doesn't really what they're called. The titles will be unified later anyway.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

*Re: Smackdown's Womens division*

Bex - She'll now always be one of the top women on Smackdown from now on so that's good

Alexa - Very happy about this one, all hail the Bliss booty

Eva - Will just stink out the division

Carmella - Has so much natural charisma, so basically the opposite of Natalya

Natalya - Don't care whether she's this "veteran", she's still fucking boring and always will be

Naomi - Lol no


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: Smackdown's Womens division*

I prefer Sasha to all the girls on SD and overall I think RAW has the better female roster but if another title is introduced, this group could make it work. Becky is not and never was getting the nod over Banks or Flair so I'm hopeful that she'll get a chance to shine on SD. I'm the odd one given I find it possible to appreciate multiple performers so I'm pulling for her. I'm interested in seeing Alexa and Carmella, too.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

*Re: Smackdown's Womens division*



StylesP1 said:


> Gotta remember that Nikki will more than likely be on Smackdown when she comes back. Also the chance for Bayley.


Nikki Bella on the B show? No chance. I don't think Bayley will be there either. This draft showed very clearly that Smackdown is still 2nd best. They're going to restart the Sasha and Bayley feud as soon as they can because everybody is so impatient.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

*Re: Smackdown's Womens division*

Only Alexa and Eva are bad, the others can handle and give a good match


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

*Re: Smackdown's Womens division*



Dibil13 said:


> Nikki Bella on the B show? No chance. I don't think Bayley will be there either. This draft showed very clearly that Smackdown is still 2nd best. They're going to restart the Sasha and Bayley feud as soon as they can because everybody is so impatient.


Stop with the "B" Show shit. Nikki will be there with John so they can be on the road together. We don't know where Bayley is going yet.


----------



## ThugaThugaBaby (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: Smackdown's Womens division*

I believe in the potential of Eva.

She is a heat-magnet and "notsobadintheringstillbadtho".

if they give her a full heel gimmick with cheating being a smug bitch etc she could be a great heel diva for SD.


----------



## Florat (Feb 25, 2016)

*Re: Smackdown's Womens division*

There is something I like about it. None of these women have been really pushed to the moon and that could be good because you don't have a Sasha Banks or Charlotte that the WWE wants at the top ( except for Eva Marie ), everyone should get the chance to be bigger and create their own opportunity. Especially since you don't have the title so they will need characters and have to focus on the feud and not only the title.

Becky Lynch is going to be a really good face, she is finally gonna be in a strong position as the top face and I want to see that. And then, you Alexa Bliss, Carmella or even Naomi who will fight to get over with the crowd and can give some good stuff. I might enjoy it more than Raw women's division


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

*Re: Smackdown's Womens division*



StylesP1 said:


> Gotta remember that Nikki will more than likely be on Smackdown when she comes back. Also the chance for Bayley.


 Bayley will likely be on raw seeing as how Raw's women's division doesn't have a Pure Babyface.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

*Re: Smackdown's Womens division*



Acezwicker said:


> Bayley will likely be on raw seeing as how Raw's women's division doesn't have a Pure Babyface.


Raw has Sasha and Paige as babyface. Smackdown has Becky...Alexa, Carmella and Naomi are heel. Raw also has more women at the moment. Nikki will give another member, but I have a hard time seeing her as a face. Bayley would be a perfect addition. I would also be OK with Asuka, but I don't think she makes the jump until next year's draft.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

*Re: Smackdown's Womens division*



Dibil13 said:


> Nikki Bella on the B show? No chance. I don't think Bayley will be there either. This draft showed very clearly that Smackdown is still 2nd best. They're going to restart the Sasha and Bayley feud as soon as they can because everybody is so impatient.


 John Cena is on the "B Show" so I could see her there. Bayley will be on Raw for sure, there is no pure Babyface over there.


----------



## travis420 (Jun 22, 2016)

*Re: Smackdown's Womens division*



StylesP1 said:


> Raw has Sasha and Paige as babyface. Smackdown has Becky...Alexa, Carmella and Naomi are heel. Raw also has more women at the moment. Nikki will give another member, but I have a hard time seeing her as a face. Bayley would be a perfect addition. I would also be OK with Asuka, but I don't think she makes the jump until next year's draft.


Carmella is a face


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

*Re: Smackdown's Womens division*



StylesP1 said:


> Raw has Sasha and Paige as babyface. Smackdown has Becky...Alexa, Carmella and Naomi are heel. Raw also has more women at the moment. Nikki will give another member, but I have a hard time seeing her as a face. Bayley would be a perfect addition. I would also be OK with Asuka, but I don't think she makes the jump until next year's draft.


 Sasha and Paige are babyfaces yes but not really pure babyfaces. On the face side you establish the pure, the moderates and the inbetweens. Becky and Carmella are faces, Carmella has more edge for a face while Becky is pure. Bayley and Becky are the same type of Babyface, it's more beneficial if they're on different brands. I'm hoping Smackdown is using female enhancement talent from NXT and local indies for now. Nikki and Emma will both likely be on Smackdown, which should help the division more. It'll be a while before Asuka gets called up if she does.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: Smackdown's Womens division*

Honestly I think Raw is better than Smackdown, you have Charlotte & Sasha at the forefront with Nia Jax & Paige as the upper midcard so to speak, Dana & Summer can both do a job when it comes to be annoying heels.

I'm really really happy to see Becky as the main girl for Smackdown; however like Raw I think Smackdown needs two women at the forefront, two main players, one being Becky and the other being Asuka or Bayley. Natalya & Naomi are quite frankly boring, Alexa & Carmella have serious potential but are still green in some areas, then yeah you have Eva :lol:

Will be interesting to see when Emma & Nikki are back, maybe one or even both head to Smackdown, it wouldn't look so bad then.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown's Women's Division*

Becky Lynch now has Naomi, Carmella, Eva Marie, Alexa Bliss and Natalya to fight :maury

What purpose does splitting the women's division even have? What are they gonna fight for in Smackdown?


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Punkhead said:


> Becky Lynch now has Naomi, Carmella, Eva Marie, Alexa Bliss and Natalya to fight :maury
> 
> What purpose does splitting the women's division even have? What are they gonna fight for in Smackdown?


A new belt...its a brand split, each division needs its own belt. 

You laugh at that group, but I love it. Its fresh, new match ups. Im looking forward to Becky vs Alexa much more than whatever boring Sasha does on Raw.


----------



## Lavidavi35 (Jan 27, 2016)

*Re: Smackdown's Women's Division*

I feel like either Sasha or Paige being on the SD women's roster would've been the equalizing move to make up for taking Eva Marie over Bayley (WTF Bryan lol). But Alexa Bliss and Carmella were great call up choices imo. Both, ESPECIALLY Alexa, are very good in the ring. I just feel that the initial star power is missing right now with not Sasha and Paige on RAW, but it could change as time goes along. 

This move to SD was the absolute best thing for Becky, though. She will be one of the ones to prosper the most out of the whole SD roster collectively.


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: Smackdown's Women's Division*

It seems like a more longterm geared roster than Raws. 

Becky is very fine talent. I'm glad to see her get away from getting bitched out by Charlotte or Nia. Alexa and Carmella are surprising callups, but effective personalities. Working the main roster with Lynch should help them further. Get Maryse back in the ring or add someone good from Nxt and the product looks pretty darn fun on paper. 

Of course, booking can and probably will still mess it all up.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

*Re: Smackdown's Women's Division*



Wildcat410 said:


> It seems like a more longterm geared roster than Raws.
> 
> Becky is very fine talent. I'm glad to see her get away from getting bitched out by Charlotte or Nia. Alexa and Carmella are surprising callups, but effective personalities. Working the main roster with Lynch should help them further. Get Maryse back in the ring or add someone good from Nxt and the product looks pretty darn fun on paper.
> 
> Of course, booking can and probably will still mess it all up.


Don't forget that when Nikki comes back, it will be to Smackdown. Emma and Bayley possibilities as well.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: Smackdown's Women's Division*

Becky and Carmella vs Bliss and Nattie combo should be good.
Eva managing anyone is automatic heel magnet, pair her up with some arrogant young guy. I wouldn't mind Corbin and Eva vs Cena and Nikki tbh.
Naomi vs Becky after Nattie can be fun too.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

*Re: Smackdown's Women's Division*



The Definition of Technician said:


> Becky and Carmella vs Bliss and Nattie combo should be good.
> Eva managing anyone is automatic heel magnet, pair her up with some arrogant young guy. I wouldn't mind Corbin and Eva vs Cena and Nikki tbh.
> Naomi vs Becky after Nattie can be fun too.


Heel turn for Ziggler with Eva as his valet? Hmmm...I could get behind that.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: Smackdown's Women's Division*



StylesP1 said:


> Heel turn for Ziggler with Eva as his valet? Hmmm...I could get behind that.


Would also be interesting, Ziggler should definitely shake things up again.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown's Women's Division*

Nattie and Becky are on SD as veterans to get the likes of eve, Carmella and Alexa over..its actually a decent strategy

Jax would be on SD too but they obviously want to pair her with charlotte


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Smackdown's Womens division*



Straw Hat said:


> I mean - Becky, Alexa, Carmella and Eva.. with *Nikki Bella a possibility*...


Dear god help us all.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Smackdown's Women's Division*

Eva and Becky are the only interesting people out of five other women on that roster. Tragic.


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown's Women's Division*

*I love the Raw womens roster for the starpower in things like Charlotte, Sasha Banks, Nia Jax and Dana Brooke. I can imagine Bayley will end up on Raw too.

The Smackdown womens division has a different advantage though that will make it different from the Raw womens division though:

The Smackdown women (I mostly regard this for Becky, Carmella, Bliss and even Naomi) are people that WWE wants to push and may want them to be champion too, but the problem is if they were on Raw, they'd be jobbing to the performers I listed above, so this actually gives them a fighting chance to get breathing room without having to put over instantly self-managing stars like Sasha Banks and Charlotte just because they don't attract eyes or booking ideas as fast as they do. If they have a seperate title, Becky is a shoe-in to win it (otherwise they're braindead) and then you can make Carmella and Bliss your top womens Smackdown feud. Natalya won't feel like she's taking up space like she did before the brand split, she'll be playing a Chris Jericho role on Smackdown instead.

So the Smackdown womens division, while it's not as easy to come up with instantly drawing feuds, that's where the creative spark will be, there will be more work put into it because they know they'd have to be creative, instead of just having to look at Sasha and Nia Jax for 5 seconds and go "OH, there's my lucha underdog style vs. big hoss feud after SummerSlam" without thought. (Not that what I said would be a bad feud, it just takes little effort to think of).

If anything, Smackdown could be the place for NXT fans who wanted these women to win the NXT womens title but didn't, finally have a chance to do it without having to be slaughtered by Asuka or if you just flat out wanted to see more of them and see what it would be like if Becky, Carmella, Alexa Bliss, Naomi, Natalya and even for you Eva Marie fans out there, were handed the ball.

tl;dr Raw = Easy To Put On Paper Feuds, Smackdown = Underexposed talent that you will be guarenteed to see more of.*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

*Re: Smackdown's Women's Division*

They definitely need a belt of their own to fight for. 

That said, it's a decent enough division to build on. Becky, Naomi, Bliss are the three standouts.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Smackdown's Women's Division*



IceTheRetroKid said:


> *I love the Raw womens roster for the starpower in things like Charlotte, Sasha Banks, Nia Jax and Dana Brooke. I can imagine Bayley will end up on Raw too.
> 
> The Smackdown womens division has a different advantage though that will make it different from the Raw womens division though:
> 
> ...


Brilliant post and highlights exactly why I'm optimistic of the brand split. I think the tag division is similar with teams like Breezango and the Vaudevillians more likely to get a proper chance now, as well as giving a platform for AA to be a big deal from the off on the main roster. Plenty of talent will now get opportunities to shine now that would not have previously and it is up to them to grasp the opportunities given to them.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: Smackdown's Women's Division*

For the purposes of organization, my _kayfabe_ rankings: 


○ Becky Lynch
○ Natalya 
○ Eva Marie
○ Naomi
○ Alexa Bliss
○ Carmella
○ Maryse​
I don't expect Maryse to be much more than a valet in 2016 so the division seems set with 6 competitors. Natalya might be the top heel right now with Eva Marie right behind her. Alexa Bliss was a terrific heel in NXT. Bliss reminded me of early 2000s heel Trish Stratus. Becky Lynch will certainly be the most popular woman on the _Blue Brand_. Namoi and Carmella round out the division as baby-faces. 

The division is depthless but there are plenty of talented women in NXT and on the independent circuit that could build up the SmackDown women's division.


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

*Re: Smackdown's Women's Division*

We get Naomi and Alexa's asses. 

Double rear view? I'm down.


----------



## RMKelly (Sep 17, 2013)

*Re: Smackdown's Women's Division*

I'd have liked Smackdown getting Summer Rae and maybe Charlotte. Besides that though, I think they have some really strong female talent on the Smackdown roster compared to the Raw roster. I'm excited to see what they do.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

StylesP1 said:


> Dibil13 said:
> 
> 
> > Nikki Bella on the B show? No chance. I don't think Bayley will be there either. This draft showed very clearly that Smackdown is still 2nd best. They're going to restart the Sasha and Bayley feud as soon as they can because everybody is so impatient.
> ...


Cena her boyfriend is there
Bryan her brother in law is there
They most likely film TDivas there too

Hell of Bryan is traveling they may even talk Brie into returning to SD on a tv basis. The Bella brand is still stronger than any other woman and they can be ambassadors


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown's Women's Division*

There isn't much there. Bayley and Asuka have to come up to Smackdown in the future or else this division is a waste. Eva is terrible and doesn't deserve a call by any means , Alexa has potential but I think shes a bit too early to call up , same goes for Carmella, Naomi isn't that good and I doubt she does much, Natalya is good in the ring but are we really going to see Nattie and Becky all the time? I don't know, the division doesn't look that strong and felt like there should be more up for Smackdown because it feels like RAW has the womens division.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Becky lynch number one overall. Her promos will captivate everyones attention and her wrestling is the best


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: Smackdown's Women's Division*

I think an Alexa Bliss/Naomi feud would be great. With both being very athletic, they would have some great matches with some crazy spots.


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

*Why don't the women divsion on Smackdown have a title to fight for?*

Are we really going back to the Diva's era on SD? It seems unfair that the women's title is only on RAW and not SD. Will they have a new title on SD?


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

*Re: Smackdown's Women's Division*



StylesP1 said:


> Heel turn for Ziggler with Eva as his valet? Hmmm...I could get behind that.


Not going to lie that does sound good.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: Smackdown's Women's Division*

I'd prefer Eva Marie as a heel competing in the women's division.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Why don't the women divsion on Smackdown have a title to fight for?*

They'll get another title eventually but first they need to build the women that are there to championship caliber.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Smackdown's Womens division*



owenscl4 said:


> You guys think more women from NXT will be called up this year?


Yes and my predictions are Asuka, Billie Kay, Liv & Aliyah.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

*Re: Why don't the women divsion on Smackdown have a title to fight for?*

They haven't announced or otherwise demonstrated how any titles will be handled yet. 

Do you also think the Raw ME scene will have no title to fight for, too?


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

*Re: Why don't the women divsion on Smackdown have a title to fight for?*

I anticipate another title will be added, the division is essentially meaningless otherwise. I hope so anyway, because with Becky, Naomi and Alexa on the show, there is potential there.


----------



## anirioc (Jul 29, 2015)

*Re: Why don't the women divsion on Smackdown have a title to fight for?*

Havent you heard? Titles are apparently just "props" now.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Why don't the women divsion on Smackdown have a title to fight for?*

They need a title:cuss: Say what you want, but the lookers went to SD. :curry2


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

*Re: Smackdown's Women's Division*



FRONT PAGE STORY★;61330585 said:


> I'd prefer Eva Marie as a heel competing in the women's division.


Just because she is someone's valet doesn't mean she can't compete. 

Just thinking about the heat on a heel Ziggler with heat magnet Eva Marie makes me want that pairing.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Why don't the women divsion on Smackdown have a title to fight for?*

I'm sure WWE is working on that as we speak. Sheesh do we not have patience anymore?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown's Women's Division*

My thoughts? ok...

There is already one belt too many for the Pissbreak Division. They have around 12 women wrestlers...how in hell do you expect them to float 2 titles when many don't care about the one? However, despite the fact I don't give a rat's ass, I will provide a solution for these valets in training:

Superstars, Divas(whatever the hell the name of their reality show is) and main Event will become where they cross promotions. That means they'll have to up those shows as well. Feuds between the Ditzes will be used here and if one catches on, they will be SD vs Raw at PPVs


----------



## Bojack (Jun 7, 2016)

*Re: Why don't the women divsion on Smackdown have a title to fight for?*

Because if smackdown had one as well their division would be superior. With Banks and Charlotte headlining the other squad they can't have that.


----------



## Zuul (Jul 20, 2016)

*Re: Why don't the women divsion on Smackdown have a title to fight for?*

Smackdown should stage the very first 'Queen of the Ring' tournament. I reckon that Daniel Bryan will rope his wife in at some point, and that both Bella Twins will return to Smackdown! in some capacity, even if just temporarily.


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

*Re: Smackdown's Women's Division*

With regards to the new belt, if one is introduced, I think it would look great if it was the exact same as the current one but blue instead of red. I know that sounds really simple but I love the women's belt right now and the blue/white combo with really stand out too.


----------



## Huggerlover (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: Why don't the women divsion on Smackdown have a title to fight for?*

I think they will have something for the Smackdown women, exactly what is the question.


----------



## Darth Tyrion (Sep 17, 2013)

*Re: Smackdown's Women's Division*

I think WWE should just keep one women's title for now. They could have Raw vs. Smackdown for the title each unified PPV, then the champ defends against her own brand at brand PPVs. Neither roster is large nor deep enough for two titles yet.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown's Women's Division*

Should be fun. Pretty sure they're adding a new belt too. Guess they could add Tamina in the future too to continue being Naomi's bodyguard. She kinda sucks and I'm not opposed to her getting released, But if she HAS to be around, guess they could do that.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

*Re: Smackdown's Women's Division*



Shadowcran said:


> My thoughts? ok...
> 
> There is already one belt too many for the Pissbreak Division. They have around 12 women wrestlers...how in hell do you expect them to float 2 titles when many don't care about the one? However, despite the fact I don't give a rat's ass, I will provide a solution for these valets in training:
> 
> Superstars, Divas(whatever the hell the name of their reality show is) and main Event will become where they cross promotions. That means they'll have to up those shows as well. Feuds between the Ditzes will be used here and if one catches on, they will be SD vs Raw at PPVs


Or, have another belt for the women on Smackdown. I like the women they have right now more than the damn mid card for either brand. 

Just because you don't enjoy the women doesn't mean others don't. Hell, they stole the show at Wrestlemania. Becky is more exciting to me than 90% of the roster.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown's Women's Division*

I like it mostly because of Alexa being in it, but also because there will be fresher matchups as opposed to Raw's division.


----------



## Huggerlover (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: Smackdown's Women's Division*

I'm hoping they build the division around Becky. She is fully capable of carrying it.


----------



## Astro Zombie (May 1, 2016)

*Re: Smackdown's Women's Division*



Darth Tyrion said:


> I think WWE should just keep one women's title for now. They could have Raw vs. Smackdown for the title each unified PPV, then the champ defends against her own brand at brand PPVs. Neither roster is large nor deep enough for two titles yet.


Yeah, I'm not sure about a second title. If they're having inter-brand PPVs I think the champ can float between both shows.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Smackdown's Women's Division*

*Okay, so let's break down this Smackdown women's division...

Alexa Bliss: Really hot, okay worker but have never seen her excel. Won't be complaining when she's on my screen.
Becky Lynch: She's very over with the hardcore audience but take away her look and nobody would care. I think she's a good person to build the division around
Carmella: Really like Carmella but she's not the most polished in the ring.
Eva Marie: 10/10 in the looks department but horrible in-ring.
Maryse: Retired worker but nice to have around
Naomi: Most likely to injusr somebody mid-botch but I've been a fan since the first time I saw her vs AJ in FCW
Natalya: What needs to be said? Really solid worker but story lines really played out for her.

All that being said, I DO NOT want a women's title but I would like that to be acknowledged on the show and for them to build up certain times when we will see the women of Smackdown getting a shot at the women's title and a chance to bring it back to Smackdown.*


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

*Re: Smackdown's Women's Division*



Astro Zombie said:


> Yeah, I'm not sure about a second title. If they're having inter-brand PPVs I think the champ can float between both shows.


So for 4 months at a time there is possibility of any kind of title for the women on the brand without the title..

No. A floating champion isn't a brand split. A brand split has its own titles on each brand.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Smackdown's Women's Division*



just1988 said:


> *
> All that being said, I DO NOT want a women's title but I would like that to be acknowledged on the show and for them to build up certain times when we will see the women of Smackdown getting a shot at the women's title and a chance to bring it back to Smackdown.*


If they where gonna have a floating champion they wouldn't have drafted Charlotte to Raw especially as their 2nd freaking pick. It would be a wasted pick and pointless.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Smackdown's Women's Division*



tommo010 said:


> If they where gonna have a floating champion they wouldn't have drafted Charlotte to Raw especially as their 2nd freaking pick. It would be a wasted pick and pointless.


*Well not really, they're drafting Charlotte. Sure, the title comes with her and stays on the brand while it's held by a Raw talent. Then at big shows it can be defended against Smackdown folk.*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

*Re: Smackdown's Women's Division*

Looking at it...

Alexa Bliss - Has a lot of potential, good look, has improved a lot recently, could be a big player.

Becky Lynch - 100% the person to build the SD division around, she excels at pretty much everything and is generally very popular already. Hopefully Bryan labelled her the best for a reason.

Carmella - Has some work to do but like Alexa, has improved. Will be interesting to see how she does.

Eva Marie - Pretty awful at everything but is a great heat magnet so that could come into play.

Naomi - Likely women's champion material, doesn't actually botch as much as people claim, quite talented overall.

Natalya - Solid wrestler but very, very dull.

I think saying the division has potential is probably the best thing you could say about it. It may need a little more depth, though they have a decent amount of talent in there right now.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Smackdown's Women's Division*



just1988 said:


> *Well not really, they're drafting Charlotte. Sure, the title comes with her and stays on the brand while it's held by a Raw talent. Then at big shows it can be defended against Smackdown folk.*


And how will they build a feud across brands without them floating? "Oh it's Smackdowns turn with the title now so Sasha Banks(assuming she wins at Summerslam) at Survivor Series you'll be facing Becky Lynch with no build or story" 2 things will happen Smackdown will have their own Women's title or they have no title at all which would be a tragic mismanagement as they'd have nothing to build stories around and for talent to aim for.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

*Re: Smackdown's Women's Division*



tommo010 said:


> And how will they build a feud across brands without them floating? "Oh it's Smackdowns turn with the title now so Sasha Banks(assuming she wins at Summerslam) at Survivor Series you'll be facing Becky Lynch with no build or story" 2 things will happen Smackdown will have their own Women's title or they have no title at all which would be a tragic mismanagement as they'd have nothing to build stories around and for talent to aim for.


Someone mentioned a great idea on the general board. 

What about Queen of the Ring? Its a title, but its not a belt. Maybe when Becky is the first Queen of the Ring, she wears an arm band that says Queen on it. If Carmella takes the title she starts wearing a head band.

It can be a title without an actual belt. I think it would differentiate the rosters.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Smackdown's Women's Division*



tommo010 said:


> And how will they build a feud across brands without them floating? "Oh it's Smackdowns turn with the title now so Sasha Banks(assuming she wins at Summerslam) at Survivor Series you'll be facing Becky Lynch with no build or story" 2 things will happen Smackdown will have their own Women's title or they have no title at all which would be a tragic mismanagement as they'd have nothing to build stories around and for talent to aim for.


*There are ways around it, be creative. I'm sure you could think of some.
*


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: Smackdown's Women's Division*



Dibil13 said:


> Nikki Bella on the B show? No chance.


Why not? Cena is there. May as well bring back Brie as well since her husband is the GM. They can tape Total Bellas while Smackdown is live.



owenscl4 said:


> You guys think more women from NXT will be called up this year?


Other than Bayley? No. I hope not. 



Reotor said:


> We have Becky Lynch
> 2 cold as fuck heels, Natalya and Naomi
> 2 green and fresh out of NXT, Alexa and Carmella
> 
> ...


Finally someone with some sense. Even Bayley couldn't save the shitfest that will be the Smackdown women's division.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

*Re: Smackdown's Women's Division*

I was hopeful that the Becky/Natalya feud would end at Battleground but judging how high Natalya is on the draft I fear this feud is gonna stay for a while 



JDP2016 said:


> Finally someone with some sense. Even Bayley couldn't save the shitfest that will be the Smackdown women's division.


Thanks, though I hope to be proven wrong.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Smackdown's Women's Division*



StylesP1 said:


> Someone mentioned a great idea on the general board.
> 
> What about Queen of the Ring? Its a title, but its not a belt. Maybe when Becky is the first Queen of the Ring, she wears an arm band that says Queen on it. If Carmella takes the title she starts wearing a head band.
> 
> It can be a title without an actual belt. I think it would differentiate the rosters.


Won't work we need equal value titles or Smackdown would "look" inferior just like the World Title on Raw and a tag Title for Smackdown both titles need equal value to not undervalue the show as a whole or the division compared to the other and it's well within their ability to do these things.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Smackdown's Women's Division*

They surely could do with adding another belt for SD, since Raw will have 4 soon after the CWC is done, and SD currently only has the IC & WWE Titles. So adding another WWE Women's Title for SD I think would be a good idea.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Smackdown's Women's Division*



Danica said:


> can't wait, with becky leading the division!


Awww yeah Maryse standing front and center 











Acezwicker said:


> I see people saying Bayley is heading to Smackdown, but she would be a better fit on raw, has a character no else has over there and more Built-in programs there as well. She has Dana, Summer, Nia, Charlotte and Sasha.
> 
> Nikki Bella would actually be a better fit for Smackdown seeing as they need more starpower over there and she wants to work with the new girls as well. I see her being face temporarily than turning heel later on. Emma will likely be on Smackdown later when she comes back.


Raw needs Bayley to be the big face on the roster. Everyone else on Raw is either a terrible babyface (Sasha/Paige), better served as a heel (Charlotte), or they're a jobber or too green. Raw needs Bayley to be their babyface of the division.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Smackdown's Women's Division*



Acezwicker said:


> I see people saying Bayley is heading to Smackdown, but she would be a better fit on raw, has a character no else has over there and more Built-in programs there as well. She has Dana, Summer, Nia, Charlotte and Sasha.
> 
> Nikki Bella would actually be a better fit for Smackdown seeing as they need more starpower over there and she wants to work with the new girls as well. I see her being face temporarily than turning heel later on. Emma will likely be on Smackdown later when she comes back.


*I agree with this. With Bayley and Becky on SD, they'd have a heavy face presence and Alexa carrying the heel side. It would be lopsided because no one gives a damn about Natalya, and Naomi is a question mark right now. Her alignment also wouldn't make much of a difference. Nikki Bella needs to return as a heel.

Thoughts @tommo010 ?*


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Smackdown's Women's Division*



Danica said:


> can't wait, with becky leading the division!


Becky should be front and center in that photo.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Smackdown's Women's Division*

@[USER]Legit Boss[/USER]
I agree Bayley is better fit for Raw I said in another post that Becky and Bayley on the same show would cancel each other out and Raw need that big babyface anyway they be stupid not use Bayley as Sasha's partner play on a "mutual respect" story after their NxT feud and later reveal Sasha was just using Bayley and then they can turn Sasha back to heel so she can what she does best. Nikki is likely to get face reactions when she returns but she should be the top heel until Emma (Emma and Becky had me excited when it started earlier in the year and I hope they return to that when she's fit.) returns as she plays the entitled bitch perfectly and can use that kind of character against Becky's she can also give the Smackdown division and title if they get one legitimacy I also feel at this stage in her career she should not go another lengthy reign and instead help put over Becky as the brands top babyface so Becky then can elevate Alexa after Nikki, at which point move Nikki onto Carmella.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: Smackdown's Women's Division*

Nikki Bella will be cheered when she returns but she needs to have a Seth like promo and turn on the phones asking where they were during he hard work rehabbing, etc. Nikki is best when she is a heel. She needs to act like Lady Bella toward Becky Lynch or one of the other women.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

JTB33b said:


> Becky should be front and center in that photo.


No honey, the front & center is the place for the queen and the only queen there is called Maryse!


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: Smackdown's Women's Division*

*They better have a second title. More stars can be featured at once on the roster as a whole at that point.*


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

*SmackDown women's title*

Do the women on SmackDown get a title to compete for? I mean a singles title, or a tag title, or any title? If so, do they not deserve it?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: SmackDown women's title*

I really hope they dont call it the diva title again. Just call it the SD womans title.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: SmackDown women's title*

Yeah I would presume so. Else wise, they would just be wrestling pointless, meaningless matches. Hey WWE Are good at that! :lol.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: SmackDown women's title*

They will get a title and the wearer shall be named :becky


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

*Re: SmackDown women's title*

I have one idea to fix this. Bayley wins the NXT womens belt then gets drafted to smackdown. Creative Could go from there where they wanted .


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: SmackDown women's title*

WWE Intergalactic XX Chromosome Championship


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

*Re: SmackDown women's title*

They should be competing for the same title as the women on Raw. Introducing a whole new title for six women would be so stupid. Everybody would be a 5 time champion within a couple of years and it would be a laughing stock of a title with no prestige whatsoever.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

*Re: SmackDown women's title*

Clearly they are waiting until Nikki Bella is back to crown her the new champ


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: SmackDown women's title*

They definitely need a title, but there is a LOT of work to do with their womens roster. 

At the moment, Becky Lynch is far and away the best overall talent they have. Good on the mic, very good wrestler and over with the crowd. Alexa is very good on the mic and is improving in the ring, but needs to keep improving and to be built up on the main roster. Naomi is competent in all departments without ever shining out. Natalya is decent in ring but her character work is terrible. I personally like Carmella but in all honesty she is below average in the ring and even on the mic. And Eva Marie, whilst an absolute heat magnet, would be better suited as a manager than an in ring performer. Smackdown could desperately use Nikki Bella and maybe even Asuka (I'd prefer Bayley on Raw as I want Bayley and Becky on separate shows).


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: SmackDown women's title*

Yeah I know their are alot of Becky fans out their. Me personally I Cannot warm to her. But I Don't see her winning the title. Look at how they treat her? Like enhancement talent. What makes you think they think shes champion worthy. I See Alexa being the first SD Womens champ tbh.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

*Re: SmackDown women's title*

What if they have sd and nxt women compete for the same title? It would kind of be like an expanded roster


----------



## cmwrestling (Sep 7, 2015)

*Re: Smackdown's Women's Division*

They should've just put all the women on smackdown.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: Smackdown's Women's Division*

That segment tonight was horrendous. Divas Revolution shit all over again. Here's a bunch of women all at once making little dopey gimmick introductions and you're supposed to like all of them immediately.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown's Women's Division*

Bad presentation, indeed. They marched those ladies out one after another, with a highly scripted remark for each. It was bad.

RAW presented their top two females as serious athletes battling for a title that mattered. Smackdown, it was Total Divas crap.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

*Re: Smackdown's Women's Division*



checkcola said:


> Bad presentation, indeed. They marched those ladies out one after another, with a highly scripted remark for each. It was bad.
> 
> RAW presented their top two females as serious athletes battling for a title that mattered. Smackdown, it was Total Divas crap.


 The thing is I was kind of expecting something to happen after that. Like an announcement for a title or something, but it did not. Hence you may notice my original thread has been merged with this one


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Smackdown's Women's Division*



Godway said:


> That segment tonight was horrendous. Divas Revolution shit all over again. Here's a bunch of women all at once making little dopey gimmick introductions and you're supposed to like all of them immediately.


I actually agree, although I probably wouldn't have minded had the point of the segment been to introduce a new title. However, since they didn't it would have been far better to just introduce or re-introduce the women within their own storylines or segments.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

*Re: Smackdown's Women's Division*

I like the segment. Every one had an opportunity to show what their character is all about and began a little war between all of them for the main position. This is the first week, guys. I expect they announce a new title for the girls on Smackdown soon, but until that, the theme "I'm THE girl of Smackdown" seems pretty effective for me.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Smackdown's Women's Division*

Well that is expected. On Raw they have already established Feuds. An established Title. So they had some momentum. On SD they have new women come together, who have no psychology or any history between them. They don't even have a title yet. SO I am just saying give it time.


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown's Women's Division*

I don't think they should even have a title at this point. It's not like any of them deserve it, and at this point that includes Becky given the terrible win/lose ratio that's been thrust upon her. If the writers were halfway decent they'd put some personal storylines together; not everything HAS to revolve around "I'm the best therefore I'm going to take your title" blah blah fucking blah. Some of the best rivalries in WWE history have had no titles attached. Obviously we're not going to get anywhere near those levels of greatness, but making everything about a belt that doesn't matter because there's a more prestigious equivalent on RAW will inevitably be so boring given the roster they've got.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Smackdown's Women's Division*

Everybody in the division needs to be built up before they should get a title, otherwise the champ just looks like the best of the worst.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown's Women's Division*

Is incredibly thin. It was thin before with all the women on the same show, but it's incredibly thin now that they've divided the rosters. With around sixteen women, you could believably build a solid (though hollow because half did nothing) division. With half of that, most of these women will face eachother multiple times in the next few months, so their feuds and matches won't feel fresh at all. That's not even mentioning the 50/50 booking that goes on. This is not an issue that's just exclusive to the women, though; the entire Smackdown roster is thin and lacks depth.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

*Re: Smackdown's Women's Division*



Oda Nobunaga said:


> Is incredibly thin. It was thin before with all the women on the same show, but it's incredibly thin now that they've divided the rosters. With around sixteen women, you could believably build a solid (though hollow because half did nothing) division. With half of that, most of these women will face eachother multiple times in the next few months, so their feuds and matches won't feel fresh at all. That's not even mentioning the 50/50 booking that goes on. This is not an issue that's just exclusive to the women, though; the entire Smackdown roster is thin and lacks depth.


To be fair the RAW division has been Charlotte vs Nikkie, Paige, Becky, Sasha since September and it has been relatively fine and produced decent moments, segments, and matches. That's a year worth with 5 girls


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

*Re: Smackdown's Women's Division*

I mean, WWE just spent the last year putting Charlotte over and building a year's worth of heat for her, delaying and building toward Sasha's reign, jobbing Becky out relentlessly, and letting Nattie cringe it up in recent months. The latter two are joined by a roster that is fresh out of NXT and relatively green, and Naomi who has been out injured and/or unused for months. They're obviously going to need time to pick up the pieces that Raw left them with, and build up the division.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: Smackdown's Women's Division*

A week ago I made a thread saying I was glad Bayley wasn't drafted because she might have gone to Smackdown. After watching that dumpster fire of a Diva's segment, yes I'm calling the Smackdown women DIVA's, I was right to fee that way. I felt bad for Becky having to stand in that ring and watch a couple of NXT no names and Naomi come out to run their mouths for a few seconds. After Sasha's big title win, she got interviewed and was not interrupted. Becky got her "big" win last night and not even after one sentence of her interview Sonic The Hedgehog comes out to cut her off followed by the rest of the division. And what was up with Eva's entrance? All red everything but she is wearing a white coat with black trim? WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! This division is gonna be like watching two tractor trailers crash into each other at 100 miles an hour.



Spike said:


> I don't think they should even have a title at this point. It's not like any of them deserve it, and at this point that includes Becky given the terrible win/lose ratio that's been thrust upon her. If the writers were halfway decent they'd put some personal storylines together; not everything HAS to revolve around "I'm the best therefore I'm going to take your title" blah blah fucking blah. Some of the best rivalries in WWE history have had no titles attached. Obviously we're not going to get anywhere near those levels of greatness, but making everything about a belt that doesn't matter because there's a more prestigious equivalent on RAW will inevitably be so boring given the roster they've got.


Smackdown does not need a women's title. During the first brand split, Smackdown had women but no title and the brand was fine.


----------



## HensonNXT (Jul 23, 2016)

*Booking the SD Womens Division*

Heres what I would do to fix this situation we have on our hands, I would introduce a new Womens Title that is identical in design to the RAW Womens belt except the centerpiece is Blue instead of Red, I would have Becky defeat Natayla to win the belt at Summerslam then feud with Eva Marie over the next two PPVs with Becky retaining (because the fans would be into the feud because Eva Marie is the most hated Womens Wrestler and Becky is the 2nd most loved and the most loved overall on SD), then Nikki Bella would return as a heel and brutally attack Becky seeking to end the Womens Revolution, leading the Nikki winning the SD Womens title at Survivor Series, after they feud Becky wins it back at the Royal Rumble and then Asuka debuts soon after leading to a match at WrestleMania (I beieve Sasha vs Nia Jax is going to be the RAW Womens match while Becky vs Asuka will be the SD Womens match) in which Becky makes a heel Asuka tap out, after that hopefully more NXT Women go into the SD Roster for some relief as SD doesnt have a lot of women right now.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Booking the SD Womens Division*

Does it really matter? This week showed Smackdown is the B show immediately, they're going to half ass it.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

*Re: Booking the SD Womens Division*

If they made Sasha v Bayley the Mania RAW title match (Though that might be too soon, admittedly) and Becky v Asuka did happen, that would be 2 frankly blockbuster matches IMO.

Which means it won't happen, sadly.


----------



## HensonNXT (Jul 23, 2016)

*Re: Booking the SD Womens Division*



Straw Hat said:


> Does it really matter? This week showed Smackdown is the B show immediately, they're going to half ass it.


We dont know yet, I know RAW basically destroyed SD this week, but its a fixable situation if Vince regulates booking to HHH and other good bookers backstage


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Booking the SD Womens Division*



HensonNXT said:


> We dont know yet, I know RAW basically destroyed SD this week, but its a fixable situation if Vince regulates booking to HHH and other good bookers backstage


 SD is for the rejects they don't want to push, why do you think AJ, Dean, Bray, Becky and Natalya (i.e. people Vince and HHH couldn't care less about) are on it? They put Cena and Orton on SD to give the illusion of them being serious about a real split. If they were serious, they wouldn't have fucked them so badly with the weak tag division and midcard.

I guarantee that both Asuka and Bayley will be on Raw.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: Booking the SD Womens Division*

I actually love your booking. Becky vs Eva, Nikki, all the to Asuka until WM sounds awesome.


----------



## HensonNXT (Jul 23, 2016)

*Re: Booking the SD Womens Division*



Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> If they made Sasha v Bayley the Mania RAW title match (Though that might be too soon, admittedly) and Becky v Asuka did happen, that would be 2 frankly blockbuster matches IMO.
> 
> Which means it won't happen, sadly.


A bit soon to have a Bayley vs Sasha Banks rematch, plus one of them would probably have to turn heel which would be difficult to work out because Bayley is a natural face, but Sasha can do both but has been phenomenal as a face so much so that I dont want her to be a heel again, I think while Nia Jax is still Green shes okay and will improve enough by Mania to face Sasha at Mania (with Sasha going over of course) then have Bailey and Banks in a "test their friendship" storyline at Summerslam, as for SD They basically need Becky to carry it with the exception of maybe Alexa (and Asuka if shes on SD when she goes to the main roster), so hopefully they can process enough NXT Women for SD.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

*Re: Smackdown's Women's Division*



JDP2016 said:


> A week ago I made a thread saying I was glad Bayley wasn't drafted because she might have gone to Smackdown. After watching that dumpster fire of a Diva's segment, yes I'm calling the Smackdown women DIVA's, I was right to fee that way. I felt bad for Becky having to stand in that ring and watch a couple of NXT no names and Naomi come out to run their mouths for a few seconds. After Sasha's big title win, she got interviewed and was not interrupted. Becky got her "big" win last night and not even after one sentence of her interview Sonic The Hedgehog comes out to cut her off followed by the rest of the division. And what was up with Eva's entrance? All red everything but she is wearing a white coat with black trim? WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! This division is gonna be like watching two tractor trailers crash into each other at 100 miles an hour.
> 
> Smackdown does not need a women's title. During the first brand split, Smackdown had women but no title and the brand was fine.


I would say they need a women's title far more than RAW needs a "universal" title but as you keenly noticed: they are not booked as women, but as divas.
Also, don't worry about Bayley, she will be drafted to RAW. SD is just where they put the jobbers, the has-beens and the ones creative got nothing for.
She will be fine.


I think Cageside seats described it best:



> On Smackdown Live, every woman on the roster was put into one segment. Remember how terrible the nonsensical Divas Revolution was, with its inconsistent alignments and curious booking? Now imagine it without Sasha Banks, Nikki Bella, Charlotte, and Paige, and even more petty interruptions, cattiness, and lack of character motivation.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

*Re: Smackdown's Women's Division*

Smackdowns Womens division interests me more. RAW will be the Sasha and Charlotte show


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> If they made Sasha v Bayley the Mania RAW title match (Though that might be too soon, admittedly) and Becky v Asuka did happen, that would be 2 frankly blockbuster matches IMO.
> 
> Which means it won't happen, sadly.


That would be spectacular and both matches would tear the house down, no sweat. Becky vs Asuka would be incredible.

Which means we're probably getting a Sasha Banks vs Nia Jax title match at WM33 (Jax wins, obviously) and a preshow battle royal for the other women, won by Nikki Bella.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Smackdown's Women's Division*

It's quite an interesting division.

You have the veteran in Natalya who's already been there and done that in the company, you have Becky who's had a ton of experience but who is still new and exciting to the main roster, you have Naomi who's interesting in ring and has been in the company for a good amount of time, you have Eva Marie who...well, let's not even go there and you've got the two NXT call ups who are both really promising and have a good three women who they can work with to improve and take it to the next level.

As I've just said in the other thread though, surely they have to create a new title? In order to generate hype for the brand that would have been one of the first things I'd announce. A new womens title and a new tag title for them to compete with on the brand.


----------



## HensonNXT (Jul 23, 2016)

*Re: Smackdown's Women's Division*



NJ88 said:


> It's quite an interesting division.
> 
> You have the veteran in Natalya who's already been there and done that in the company, you have Becky who's had a ton of experience but who is still new and exciting to the main roster, you have Naomi who's interesting in ring and has been in the company for a good amount of time, you have Eva Marie who...well, let's not even go there and you've got the two NXT call ups who are both really promising and have a good three women who they can work with to improve and take it to the next level.
> 
> As I've just said in the other thread though, surely they have to create a new title? In order to generate hype for the brand that would have been one of the first things I'd announce. A new womens title and a new tag title for them to compete with on the brand.


I think they will introduce a new Womens Title for SD that looks the same as the RAW title but with a Blue Centerpiece instead, if I had to guess Becky would be the first champion.


----------



## HensonNXT (Jul 23, 2016)

*Re: Smackdown's Women's Division*



emm_bee said:


> That would be spectacular and both matches would tear the house down, no sweat. Becky vs Asuka would be incredible.
> 
> Which means we're probably getting a Sasha Banks vs Nia Jax title match at WM33 (Jax wins, obviously) and a preshow battle royal for the other women, won by Nikki Bella.


If that happened this board would literally crash come Mania 33


----------



## HensonNXT (Jul 23, 2016)

*Re: Smackdown's Women's Division*

Asuka should debut as a Heel on SD! after she loses the NXT Womens Title


----------



## Jeremy Bandicoot (Jul 28, 2016)

*Re: Smackdown's Women's Division*

Honestly I'm not really all that impressed. Eva Marie is an utter joke, I don't see Maryse competing on her own anytime soon, Naomi is gonna have trouble getting over (now that people have pretty much forgotten about Brodus Clay and the Funkadactyls it will be a little easier.)

However Bliss, Carmella, Becky, and Natalya have all the makings for great women's competitors, but they are only 4. You can't build an effective title picture around 4 competitors, that's just not a thing. That's why I felt that the Women's division should be exclusive to whatever brand the Cruiserweights were not (in this instance, Smackdown). Once Bayley gets the call up from NXT it will be a little better, but I was hoping the title picture and women's wrestling in general could see competitors like Charlotte, Paige, Becky, Natalya, and Sasha all interact. Guess that's just not happening. Just my two cents.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: Smackdown's Women's Division*

I'd say that Eve Marie more akin to a porn star than a WWE Superstar, but knowing her, she'd probably figure out a way to botch sex too.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

*Re: Smackdown's Women's Division*



Steve Black Man said:


> I'd say that Eve Marie more akin to a porn star than a WWE Superstar, but knowing her, she'd probably figure out a way to botch sex too.


New DVD "All red sex botch"?


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown's Women's Division*

I think there's potential. Becky obviously is the biggest and best of the bunch, is charismatic and is a very good worker. Nattie is a very good worker who unfortunately really lacks in any other department but is definitely a good hand. You have Naomi who is athletic as hell but has yet to have it translate it to actual wrestling talent but the potential is still there.

Then the NXT girls who both have big potential, especially Alexa. Eva Marie? Yeah let's not go there but I will admit I laughed my ass off at her entrance, brilliant heat getting move.

Still inferior to Raw's women division mind you.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: Smackdown's Women's Division*

I don't even know if creating a strap will help that much. Naomi better not win it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

*Re: Smackdown's Women's Division*



CAMVP said:


> I don't even know if creating a strap will help that much. Naomi better not win it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why not?


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*If Smackdown gets a Women's Title do not give it to Eva Marie*

If Smackdown gets a womens title do not give it to Eva Marie over other the girls who are more talented. That would be an insult if Eva got it first this girl only got in the company through total divas and then botched her way around NXT. Eva Marie should be nowhere near a title. Give it someone like Alexa Bliss who has actual talent and busted her ass in the performance center and NXT. Not forgetting the other ladies Becky Lynch, Natalya, Naomi, Carmella


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: If Smackdown gets a womens title do not give it to Eva Marie*

She has the look. She hasn't said a word and she's already the most interesting woman on the SD roster. They should strap the rocket to her tbh.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: If Smackdown gets a womens title do not give it to Eva Marie*

Giving it to Eva at all would be an insult...

Becky should be the first champion if they do introduce it.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

*Re: If Smackdown gets a womens title do not give it to Eva Marie*

I like the idea that a few people came up with of her bringing back the Divas title and proclaiming herself champion, that would get on a lot of people's nerves.

Outside of that though i agree, in terms of talent, she definitely brings the division down compared to the rest. Becky or Bliss should be the ones to look at in terms of crowning a first champion, maybe Naomi at a stretch. Becky should be first choice though, in terms of being a total package she's a step above the rest, all respect to the others.


----------



## Muskoka Redneck (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: If Smackdown gets a womens title do not give it to Eva Marie*

I think they gotta put it on Alexa Bliss or Naomi to get one of them over. Becky and Eva are already made.


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

*Re: If Smackdown gets a Women's Title do not give it to Eva Marie*

You know I am fine with ANY woman on Smackdown getting the title except Natty. Eva is 100% someone I want to see get run a run with at some point. The absolute best would be for the top face like Becky to somehow win the title, and her first challenger is Eva. Eva would be getting thrown around the match but she acts like she botches a spot that would have ended up in her getting a pin. Her and Becky look confused but before they try to redo the spot Eva dos some heel move to surprise her and then gets a 3 count because of it. Basically Eva wins cause she botched the spot where she was supposed to lose.

That'd be worse than Roman WM32 heat.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

*Re: If Smackdown gets a Women's Title do not give it to Eva Marie*



JokersLastLaugh said:


> You know I am fine with ANY woman on Smackdown getting the title except Natty. Eva is 100% someone I want to see get run a run with at some point. The absolute best would be for the top face like Becky to somehow win the title, and her first challenger is Eva. Eva would be getting thrown around the match but she acts like she botches a spot that would have ended up in her getting a pin. Her and Becky look confused but before they try to redo the spot Eva dos some heel move to surprise her and then gets a 3 count because of it. Basically Eva wins cause she botched the spot where she was supposed to lose
> That'd be worse than Roman WM32 heat.


Building strong and well loved faces is more important than building hating heels seeing as the former is harder to build than the latter and Becky your top face should be held to a higher regard than a joke finish.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

*Re: If Smackdown gets a Women's Title do not give it to Eva Marie*

IF they get a title then my first choice would be a Becky/Alexa feud. 
Not only would it be something completely fresh, Alexa could really gain valuable experience from feuding with Becky.


----------



## toontownman (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: If Smackdown gets a Women's Title do not give it to Eva Marie*

Would be hugely surprised if Bliss/Naomi get a look in. They are both making up the numbers imo, although they will have to push them enough to make them slightly credible and relevant. 

Eva will be a champion its only a matter of time. She has incredible heat. She is miles off (albeit absolutely improving) in the ring but light years ahead in terms of being a heel - whether it is heel heat or actual heat for not being good enough ( <--- ) it doesn't matter, she makes an impact and will be the perfect foil for a face Becky Lynch or whomever else. 

I totally agree that she is last in line with deserving any smackdown title they create, based on wrestling skill... she is also horrifically awkward and not fluid enough on the mic (like her wrestling). So I understand and applaud the entrance, giving her a mouthpiece wouldn't be a bad thing. They will go with whomever makes the biggest impact with the fans though. Whomever said earlier that she has Vicky Guerrero heat is right. She will not only be the most hated women but possibly talents on either roster.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: If Smackdown gets a Women's Title do not give it to Eva Marie*

Eva vs Bayley for the title on NXT is still one of the best diva's match imo. Becky should continue to chase for an epic moment.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

*Re: If Smackdown gets a Women's Title do not give it to Eva Marie*

If they introduce a new title they will need the first holder to legitimize the title, same way Charlotte did for the women's championship.
Putting it on Eva will kill any possibility of that title ever having any credibility.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: If Smackdown gets a Women's Title do not give it to Eva Marie*

Becky would probably be the most deserving girl on the roster to win the title. Maybe Natalya. Alexa Bliss is the up and comer, has improved a lot, and wouldn't mind seeing her in a title run.

But something about Eva Marie, like that intro last week was pure gold. She has HEAT. If she can embrace the hate and become a heel I think putting the belt on her is best for business. It would probably get a lot of eyes on the women's division. Becky (Becky Balboa...barf) would be a little bit boring, but I'd be okay with it.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

*Re: If Smackdown gets a Women's Title do not give it to Eva Marie*



Reotor said:


> If they introduce a new title they will need the first holder to legitimize the title, same way Charlotte did for the women's championship.
> Putting it on Eva will kill any possibility of that title ever having any credibility.


Give it to Nattie. She's a Hart after all! :vince5


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: If Smackdown gets a Women's Title do not give it to Eva Marie*

Usually when a new title is made, the person they build the division around is crowned the champion.

Gail Kim in TNA.
Michelle McCool as Divas Champion on Smackdown.
Charlotte on RAW as the WWE Women's Champion.
Eva Marie as SD Women's champ?? Really? It should be Becky and it's not acceptable to be anyone else.
I would have loved for Becky to finally beat either Sasha or Charlotte for the belt,because what an awesome moment that would be, but they will never view her at their level ( their mistake), if that's as good as it will get for her, I'll take it.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

*Re: If Smackdown gets a Women's Title do not give it to Eva Marie*

Honestly of all the girls that came out on SD Eva had the best entrance. That over the top narration was fucking hilarious.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

*Re: If Smackdown gets a Women's Title do not give it to Eva Marie*



Avada Kedavra said:


> Becky would probably be the most deserving girl on the roster to win the title. Maybe Natalya. Alexa Bliss is the up and comer, has improved a lot, and wouldn't mind seeing her in a title run.
> 
> But something about Eva Marie, like that intro last week was pure gold. She has HEAT. If she can embrace the hate and become a heel I think putting the belt on her is best for business. It would probably get a lot of eyes on the women's division. Becky (Becky Balboa...barf) would be a little bit boring, but I'd be okay with it.


I love it when people miss the point of that Becky Balboa line. Now if they let Becky talk were golden. There is more to Becky than what we've seen so far.


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

*Re: If Smackdown gets a Women's Title do not give it to Eva Marie*

Eva generates more heel heat than pretty much everyone else on the SD roster combined. They should absolutely roll with that and give it to her.


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: If Smackdown gets a Women's Title do not give it to Eva Marie*

No way in hell should they give it to eva, it would instantly turn the title into a joke. That being said we don't even know if we're getting a title for smackdown. Hopefully we do but it needs to go to becky first for sure. Then maybe start a programme with Alexa ? Either way Eva needs to be kept away from the title scene until she learns how to wrestle properly.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: If Smackdown gets a Women's Title do not give it to Eva Marie*

You just know Vince will pull some fuckery and give Eva the title


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: If Smackdown gets a Women's Title do not give it to Eva Marie*

If SD does get a Women's title, I can't think of anyone more deserving to be the first Champion than Becky :becky


----------



## Saffiemack (Jun 11, 2016)

*Re: If Smackdown gets a Women's Title do not give it to Eva Marie*

If there's a SD women's champ, it just has to be Becky, doesn't it? She has it all, and that's not just cos I have a huge crush on her  She's an amazing wrestler, and a great character. Alternatively, it might be fun to make Eva Marie champ, and just lap up all the hate until Becky puts her in her place.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: If Smackdown gets a Women's Title do not give it to Eva Marie*



CJ said:


> If SD does get a Women's title, I can't think of anyone more deserving to be the first Champion than Becky :becky


Lass kicking Champion.


----------



## Honeymoon (Oct 17, 2015)

*Re: If Smackdown gets a Women's Title do not give it to Eva Marie*

The first champion needs to be someone who can make the title prestigious. With the creation of the Smackdown Women's Championship it's automatically going to be seen as inferior to RAW's. If you crown someone like Becky as the first champion then it has a better chance of being perceived as equal to RAW's.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: If Smackdown gets a Women's Title do not give it to Eva Marie*

Honestly you people stop acting like Eva having heat is a good thing. She does not have heat, she has xpac heat, go away heat. That is not a positive thing. She is awful in every catergory. She is only very good looking and that is it. So giving the title to her based on her having go away heat, is just stupid. Becky and Alexa I Think need to feud for it. Showed potential their, before they ruined it and brought Eva out.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: If Smackdown gets a Women's Title do not give it to Eva Marie*

Tbh, I don't think SD will get a new championship, let a lone a women's title to compete with Raw. If they got a new SD Women's Champ then Becky would be my choice to hold the title first.


----------



## HensonNXT (Jul 23, 2016)

*Re: If Smackdown gets a Women's Title do not give it to Eva Marie*

Obviously, they cant push Eva Marie fans would literally Riot like the endings of Royal Rumble 2014 and 2015


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: If Smackdown gets a Women's Title do not give it to Eva Marie*

All Red Everything @Callisto

ards


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: If Smackdown gets a Women's Title do not give it to Eva Marie*

Having Becky chase Eva for the title is a much better story than her just being crowned the first champion. The heat is what gives said title 'prestige' or whatever the fuck, not how good a wrestler is. Imagine how big the pop Becky would get from beating Eva as opposed to some meaningless and generic win with no compelling story. That's more than enough reason to stick the title on Eva tbh.


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

*Re: If Smackdown gets a Women's Title do not give it to Eva Marie*

If she's champ , that announcer for her entrance will be even more obnoxious.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: If Smackdown gets a Women's Title do not give it to Eva Marie*

Y'all talking about Becky and Eva










There is only one way to legitimize the belt and establish the division and its not by putting it on someone who has never won anything ... It's


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: If Smackdown gets a Women's Title do not give it to Eva Marie*

I kinda like the idea of Eva being the 1st Smackdown Women's champion. Let her win every match via fuckery, furthering the boos from the crowd, then let Becky beat her at Survivor Series. Would get a massive pop.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

*Re: If Smackdown gets a Women's Title do not give it to Eva Marie*



Honeymoon said:


> The first champion needs to be someone who can make the title prestigious. With the creation of the Smackdown Women's Championship it's automatically going to be seen as inferior to RAW's. If you crown someone like Becky as the first champion then it has a better chance of being perceived as equal to RAW's.


After how they treated Becky for the last year there is no way having her hold the title will make it perceived as equal to RAW's. It will be looked as just a consolation prize.
The B title on the B show.
Sadly the other 5 are not in a better position

Personally I don't even think they will make a title for Smackdown.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: If Smackdown gets a Women's Title do not give it to Eva Marie*

Becky was not a winner in NXT. I don't get people whining about her losses and credibility on the main roster, when she wasn't good enough to get it done on the lower level kayfabe wise either. It would be like getting upset at Enzo/Cass failing to capture the titles in their first couple attempts after losing every big match they ever had


----------



## Super Hetero Male (Jul 1, 2016)

*Re: If Smackdown gets a Women's Title do not give it to Eva Marie*

Bullshit. I said it before, but I think they should hand Eva Marie the belt. Literally hand it to her. And have her only defend it when someone can beat her brand new body guard of Brock Lesnar in a wig. It would be the most glorious story line ever written.


----------



## Laquane Anderson (May 15, 2015)

*Re: If Smackdown gets a Women's Title do not give it to Eva Marie*

There's no credibility in staged fights with predetermined outcomes. So please stop with that argument


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: If Smackdown gets a Women's Title do not give it to Eva Marie*

She'll get it eventually, but for now the title is Becky's precious and she must have her precious. :becky


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

*Re: If Smackdown gets a Women's Title do not give it to Eva Marie*



Laquane Anderson said:


> There's no credibility in staged fights with predetermined outcomes. So please stop with that argument


That line of thinking is why we have Ziggler vs Dean Ambrose for the title :cry


----------



## Laquane Anderson (May 15, 2015)

*Re: If Smackdown gets a Women's Title do not give it to Eva Marie*



Reotor said:


> That line of thinking is why we have Ziggler vs Dean Ambrose for the title :cry


It's also the truth. The title isn't given based on whose really the best and you all know that. Nor is it given based on whose the most deserving. It's handed out based on whose popular at the moment, or who cud Fit a storyline. Stop perpetuating this false prestige wen it's all fake. Then maybe you all wud be able to enjoy the product more. Giving eva the title won't hurt anything. 

Sidenote Eva isn't nearly as bad as some of the people her are making her out to be. Hell I'd put her on parr at just average with Carmella.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: If Smackdown gets a Women's Title do not give it to Eva Marie*

Becky Lynch should win it and keep it for a long time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

*Re: If Smackdown gets a Women's Title do not give it to Eva Marie*



Laquane Anderson said:


> It's also the truth. The title isn't given based on whose really the best and you all know that. Nor is it given based on whose the most deserving. It's handed out based on whose popular at the moment, or who cud Fit a storyline. Stop perpetuating this false prestige wen it's all fake. Then maybe you all wud be able to enjoy the product more. Giving eva the title won't hurt anything.
> 
> Sidenote Eva isn't nearly as bad as some of the people her are making her out to be. Hell I'd put her on parr at just average with Carmella.


This fake prestige is a part of the storyline.
Now yes, some times WWE just ignore and expect us to forget a wrestler history but thats just poor story telling.


----------



## ST1TCH (Aug 6, 2014)

*Re: If Smackdown gets a Women's Title do not give it to Eva Marie*

They honestly should just execute her for not starting in the indies.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: If Smackdown gets a Women's Title do not give it to Eva Marie*

Nikki winning and Becky chasing would be great IMO.

Have Becky finally have her moment at WM when she beats Nikki.


----------



## thegreenchipmunk (Mar 29, 2016)

*Re: If Smackdown gets a Women's Title do not give it to Eva Marie*

I hope Eva wins it clean to thunderous boos.


----------



## MarkovKane (May 21, 2015)

*Re: If Smackdown gets a Women's Title do not give it to Eva Marie*



deanambroselover said:


> If Smackdown gets a womens title do not give it to Eva Marie over other the girls who are more talented. That would be an insult if Eva got it first this girl only got in the company through total divas and then botched her way around NXT. Eva Marie should be nowhere near a title. Give it someone like Alexa Bliss who has actual talent and busted her ass in the performance center and NXT. Not forgetting the other ladies Becky Lynch, Natalya, Naomi, Carmella


I literally almost said the exact same thing word for word about Sasha, take out Eva's name but put in Sasha's, but change NXT to Main Roster, Total Divas to NXT, and its 100% true:


If RAW gets a new womens champ, do not give it to Sasha Banks over other the girls who are more talented. That would be an insult if Sasha got it first, this girl only got in the company through NXT and then botched her way around Main Roster. Sasha should be nowhere near a title. Give it to someone like Becky Lynch or Paige who have actual talent and busted their ass in the Women's Division and NXT. Not forgetting the other ladies Emma, Natalya, Naomi, Carmella

^-And people don't think Eva and Sasha are similar in about every way. If I listed the dozens of ways Sasha was protected just like Eva, it would be case closed, yet I'd still get the haters in denial getting butt hurt.


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: If Smackdown gets a Women's Title do not give it to Eva Marie*

That segment on SmackDown this week was a hot mess. Creative once again trying to ram everyone in to a 3 minute window, and giving no time to flesh out even remotely compelling stories. And then all that build for Eva Marie with the TitanTron and all...to have her say and do nothing, and go to a commercial break. fpalm


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

*Re: If Smackdown gets a Women's Title do not give it to Eva Marie*

Becky should be the first champion. Eva should be let nowhere near any title.


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

*Re: If Smackdown gets a Women's Title do not give it to Eva Marie*

Becky should not win it first because it will mean she would end up losing it to Eva or Bliss or Naomi or Carmella soon enough, She should not be jobbing to that lot, Let Eva win it first and just watch Becky chase the title and stay undefeated until she wins it, Then hopefully by then Nikki and Emma will be on the verge of returning and she can have some proper feuds


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: If Smackdown gets a Women's Title do not give it to Eva Marie*

Becky actually COULD win the title first, since she's the most established and other women get over just from being around her. They used her that way in the Mania build for the women's 3x match, since no one at all gave a fuck about the women until the Becky/Charlotte feud. 

They have a bunch of female "prospects" on the show with her, having them work a bunch of competitive matches with Becky, but Becky wins would help introduce them to the main roster, and build up the title/champion to eventually put one of them over. 

Eva Marie holding the belt does nothing for anyone. It would be as fake as her reality show. Her re-debut didn't get any of the heat she was getting in NXT. I think this kind of character is fucking stupid, as it's the WWE trying to troll their own audience instead of having a talented heel WORK the audience. How's it put someone over to beat a chick who the entire audience knows isn't a wrestler?


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: If Smackdown gets a womens title do not give it to Eva Marie*



Lothario said:


> She has the look. She hasn't said a word and she's already the most interesting woman on the SD roster. They should strap the rocket to her tbh.


I agree. That entrance was just money. Any casual viewer seeing that would immediately recognise her as being a big deal, she has "star" written all over her. If she wasn't so trash in the ring there wouldn't be a single reason NOT to push her to moon.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: If Smackdown gets a Women's Title do not give it to Eva Marie*

Well the fact that she cannot cut a decent promo either. Really ALL she's got is her looks, and honestly those don't do much for me personally. There are too many other attractive women on the roster, who can go far better in the ring and on the promos as well.

Becky should be the first champion, if there is one. She should be Smackdown's top female face, and a "fighting champion." And, with a bit more time and seasoning, I think that Alexa Bliss could work as Smackdown's top female heel.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: If Smackdown gets a Women's Title do not give it to Eva Marie*

It's unfathomable that they'd give it to someone other than Becky, but WWE has done dumber shit before.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: If Smackdown gets a Women's Title do not give it to Eva Marie*

Bullshit! If Layla, Kelly Kelly, and freaking Jillian Hall can be female champion, so can Eva Marie!

- Vic


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

*Re: Smackdown's Women's Division*

Now this has been turned into a general thread about the Smackdown Women's Division I can finally say that I feel like Smackdown lucked out in the Draft. I know they got the "green ladies" from NXT but that is untapped potential which can be shaped and formed by reliable workers like Becky and Natalya. Raw got Charlotte and Sasha Banks but there is only so long they can feud before they move onto someone else, but who have they got? Doghouse Paige? Alicia Fox? (where has she gone?) Nia Jax? It's sad they've got the prestigious Women's Title.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: Smackdown's Women's Division*

I think that they're also going to get Bayley most likely as well.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

*Re: Smackdown's Women's Division*



Asuka842 said:


> I think that they're also going to get Bayley most likely as well.


 Bayley fits raw better. They already have that niche on Smackdown with Becky, there's no need for 2 in the same role. I'm hoping they capitalize on Becky's full potential and don't do anything stupid like make her a Babyface gatekeeper.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: Smackdown's Women's Division*

Well I agree that Becky fills the "lovable babyface" role on SD already. And most of the women who she'd naturally feud with are there as well. 

The big counterpoint in favor of putting her on SD is, that division seems very "understocked" in comparison to Raw and SD could use the star power/talent right now.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown's Women's Division*

Overall I consider the women’s divisions on each show to be equal.

Yes, Raw has Charlotte and Sasha, the two top stars in the division. They also have Paige, who is a big female star herself. So they have Smackdown beat in terms of star power. But after that, you’ve got Dana Brooke, who’s really rough around the edges. Summer Rae, who I like, but they never do anything with. Alicia Fox who’s been around forever but they hardly ever do anything with her. And Nia Jax who is brand new.

So as good as the Raw Division looks, it’s really just 3 stars and other girls with some question marks.

On the Smackdown side, you have Becky Lynch as the top woman. Great start. An in ring veteran in Natalya. Naomi who they have at least used somewhat consistently in the past year. And then, they have two women with a lot of talent and a clean slate in Alexa Bliss and Carmella. Even Eva Marie, as bad as she is, is a heat magnet.

So when you balance everything out, I’d say it all comes out to be even. We’ll see how the division looks once Bayley is on the main roster and Nikki and Emma are back from injury.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: Smackdown's Women's Division*

You have Natalya, who while good in the ring, not so much on the mic. Nor does she draw heat well one way or the other. Carmella is still developing, I'll give you Alexa. Naomi hasn't been consistently used in a long time, and Eva Marie's heat is all bad.

In terms of how most of the audience sees it, they're very much NOT equal with Raw (and last weeks disaster didn't help at all). It's why I still say that Paige should have gone to Smackdown.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: Smackdown's Women's Division*

From WWE.com, ahead of SmackDown Live Ep. #885 .



> In a tense moment last week, the explosive talent of SmackDown Live’s Women’s division looked to make their presence known. But which Superstar will ultimately establish herself as the premiere female competitor, when all is said and done?
> 
> Natalya might be a safe bet. Not only is she a third-generation Superstar and a graduate of the Hart Family Dungeon, but The Queen of Harts has been in a particularly vicious mood in recent months. However, Becky Lynch has consistently stood in her way and she is no pushover, to say the least, nor is the tough-as-nails Naomi.
> 
> For anyone who has been watching WWE NXT, you already know that both Carmella and Alexa Bliss have the potential to dominate anyone that they step in the ring with. But what about Eva Marie? Though clearly more stunning than ever, the fiery competitor said absolutely nothing last Tuesday night and time will tell if this pretty face will be able to assert himself in the no-nonsense environment of the the New Era.


Reads to me like we're getting a new, brand-exclusive women's championship.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: Smackdown's Women's Division*

That's what Dave Meltzer is reporting now.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown's Women's Division*



Asuka842 said:


> You have Natalya, who while good in the ring, not so much on the mic. Nor does she draw heat well one way or the other. Carmella is still developing, I'll give you Alexa. Naomi hasn't been consistently used in a long time, and Eva Marie's heat is all bad.
> 
> In terms of how most of the audience sees it, they're very much NOT equal with Raw (and last weeks disaster didn't help at all). It's why I still say that Paige should have gone to Smackdown.


And how is that really any worse than Raw? Yeah, you have the top 2 on Raw. But after that, what else is there. Paige is hardly used now for some reason. Nia, while impressive is rough around the edges.

And then after that, it's a huge drop off to Summer, Dana, Alicia, etc. Like I said, Raw got a little more star power. But in terms of an overall division and potential, it's really a wash as they are currently constructed.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: Smackdown's Women's Division*

^They have Sasha, Charlotte, and are probably going to get Bayley. That alone puts Raw over for many people. And Paige has the talent, they just need to start using her. And when they're emphasizing the brand split, star power is important.


----------



## SyrusMX (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: Smackdown's Women's Division*

Hopefully the belt isn't as ugly as that POS Diva's Championship.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: Smackdown's Women's Division*

No Eva Marie shirt on WWE Shop yet. :Rollins2


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Smackdown's Women's Division*



TD Stinger said:


> So when you balance everything out, I’d say it all comes out to be even. We’ll see how the division looks once Bayley is on the main roster and Nikki and Emma are back from injury.


Given Sasha's interactions with Bayley so far and the inevitable Sasha v Bayley Mania match it's safe bet she's heading to Raw, I can see Emma and Nikki put on Smackdown.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown's Women's Division*



Asuka842 said:


> ^They have Sasha, Charlotte, and are probably going to get Bayley. That alone puts Raw over for many people. And Paige has the talent, they just need to start using her. And when they're emphasizing the brand split, star power is important.


Like I've already said, yes Raw has the top 2 in Charlotte and Sasha. But 2 women do not make a whole division. And there is only so long and so many times they can fight each other before it gets redundant. Yeah, if they used Paige it would help. But they actually have to use her for that to happen. And after you get through those 3, all you have is Nia Jax and bunch of girls who have been around but haven't been used like Summer and Alicia.

Star power is not the be all end all. It's also about potential. The potential for two women like Alexa and Carmella to come into their own and actually get the chance on Smackdown, something they might not get on Raw.



tommo010 said:


> Given Sasha's interactions with Bayley so far and the inevitable Sasha v Bayley Mania match it's safe bet she's heading to Raw, I can see Emma and Nikki put on Smackdown.


If Smackdown gets their own title for the women, then Bayley going to Raw is almost a given. But even with her going to Raw, with Smackdown getting Nikki and Emma, the rosters would still be fairly even.


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

*Bayley Should Be On Smackdown Live When She Called Up.*

Bayley would be a good fit for the smackdown women div and by adding her imo would give them the edge over Raw and to have Becky,Alexis,Bayley,Carmella,Nattie and a returning Nikki Bella all on one brand would be great and again imo would be better then the raw women div.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

*Re: Bayley Should Be On Smackdown Live When She Called Up.*

I find it more interesting already than the Raw division, but adding Bayley would be awesome. Would like Asuka as well.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Bayley Should Be On Smackdown Live When She Called Up.*

I'd love to see her go to SDL and feud with the champion, Becky. :becky


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Bayley Should Be On Smackdown Live When She Called Up.*

SD's women's roster despite being fresh, lacks depth. 

They need to add Bayley, Nikki and Asuka.


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

*Re: Bayley Should Be On Smackdown Live When She Called Up.*



Straw Hat said:


> SD's women's roster despite being fresh, lacks depth.
> 
> They need to add Bayley, Nikki and Asuka.


I forgot about Emma aswell I would love for her to end up on SD but I think she end up on Raw fueding with her former sidekick Dana when she returns.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Bayley Should Be On Smackdown Live When She Called Up.*



EL SHIV said:


> I'd love to see her go to SDL and feud with the champion, Becky. :becky


The title will be going on All Red Everything Eva Marie

:lawler


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

*Re: Bayley Should Be On Smackdown Live When She Called Up.*



Straw Hat said:


> SD's women's roster despite being fresh, lacks depth.
> 
> They need to add Bayley, Nikki and Asuka.


Becky
Bayley
Nikki
Asuka
Alexa
Carmella
Natalya
Naomi

Sasha
Paige
Charlotte
Nobody else worth mentioning.

That doesn't seem fair.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Bayley Should Be On Smackdown Live When She Called Up.*



BeckyLynchFan29 said:


> I forgot about Emma aswell I would love for her to end up on SD but I think she end up on Raw fueding with her former sidekick Dana when she returns.


 To be fair, give Raw Asuka and have Emma on SD.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Bayley Should Be On Smackdown Live When She Called Up.*



God Movement said:


> The title will be going on All Red Everything Eva Marie
> 
> :lawler


As long as :becky gets a reign, I could also get behind :eva2


----------



## Becky's Otologist (Jul 23, 2015)

*Re: Bayley Should Be On Smackdown Live When She Called Up.*

I think I am one of few thinking Bayley should go to RAW.
RAW is a much better fit for Bayley and need that boost on their women roster.

Enough women to feud with at the moment on SDL (included Nikki already cause that is 99% sure she goes to SDL).


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Bayley Should Be On Smackdown Live When She Called Up.*



Straw Hat said:


> SD's women's roster despite being fresh, lacks depth.
> 
> They need to add Bayley, Nikki and Asuka.


If you think Smackdown lacks depth, so does Raw. Yeah they’ve got Charlotte and Sasha but that’s it right now. Paige is nowhere to be seen. Nia is still being built up. And then who do they have? Dana? Really rough around the edges. Alicia? Talented, but they hardly use her. Summer? Same as Alicia. They don’t have nearly as much depth as people give them credit for.

Smackdown has Becky, a top woman. Natalya, a top heel veteran. Naomi, athletic freak who they’ve at least used in the past year, and girls like Alexa and Carmella with a lot of talent with a clean slate.

Smackdown’s roster has a few less bodies but in terms of an overall roster both shows are equal. And if you sent all 3 of those girls to Smackdown, you’re totally screwing Raw. I think when Bayley and Asuka get called up and when Nikki and Emma are ready to come back, you need to give each brand equal talent.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: Smackdown's Women's Division*

The SD women got like 3 combined minutes tonight and it was still more entertaining than RAW's women.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

*Re: Smackdown's Women's Division*

So on RAW the women opened the show, had 20 minutes promo, followed by a mixed gender tag match.
On SDL the women had....2 matches that never happened.

The word "afterthought" springs to mind.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Smackdown's Women's Division*

Lol at the fact they won't make time for the women on the show that doesn't have hardly any talent. With SD having wonky camera work, really high percentage of promos (not that I'm complaining), utter disdain towards women's wrestling, shitty pop theme song and Orton and Cena, is there a possibility that this is the show Vince is running and he left HHH in charge of Raw?


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: Smackdown's Women's Division*

wtf was that shit with eva tonight


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown's Women's Division*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Lol at the fact they won't make time for the women on the show that doesn't have hardly any talent. With SD having wonky camera work, really high percentage of promos (not that I'm complaining), utter disdain towards women's wrestling, shitty pop theme song and Orton and Cena, is there a possibility that this is the show Vince is running and he left HHH in charge of Raw?


*FINE DAMMIT, I CAN'T MAKE MY CASUAL WRESTLING DESIRES WATCH A 3 HOUR SHOW, I'LL MOVE IT OVER TO TWO HOURS. I'LL TAKE JOHN CENA WITH ME.

YOU CAN HAVE YOUR 3 HOUR INDY WRASSLIN FEDERATION OVER THERE WITH ALL OF THOSE BASEMENT DWELLERS DAMMIT. :vince5*


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: Smackdown's Women's Division*

Which makes them putting Shane and DB in charge of SD make even less sense.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

*Re: Smackdown's Women's Division*



Asuka842 said:


> Which makes them putting Shane and DB in charge of SD make even less sense.


Not if the end goal is to embarrass them and make them a laughing-stock


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Smackdown's Women's Division*

I think the women along with the tag division are just fillers until after SS. The SS card is so stacked right now(I think there is already 9 matches right now) that there is no need to rush these divisions until after this upcoming PPV. But backlash is the 1st PPV after SS and it's a smackdown PPV and that's when they will bring in the Women's Smackdown title and the tag titles.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: Smackdown's Women's Division*



Reotor said:


> Not if the end goal is to embarrass them and make them a laughing-stock


Fair enough. I don't think that it'll work though. I think that it's more likely that most people will just get more annoyed/angry with WWE for putting those two in that position.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown's Women's Division*

Carmella :mj4 unkout

Should be a valet at most IMO. Preferably a mute one at that too.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

Nikki will definitely help improve this roster, which is a little weak as it stands. I'm not really sold on this division having it's own title, it's always going to be seen as secondary to the Women's title, whatever they call it. IMO the women should have collectively floated between both shows. I only see a few interesting reigns outta the likes of Becky, Alexa, Eva and I don't see them getting much of a showcase on a 2 hour show.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

I wouldn't be surprised if we see Becky vs Nikki at Backlash for the Smackdown Women's title with Becky going over. Nikki is back in the ring training so she can't be far off.


----------



## redunk808 (Mar 20, 2013)

For free agents we have Nikki Bella, Emma, Tamina Snuka, Rosa Mendes (correspondent mostly). For NXT call-ups I really only foresee Bayley in the near future. Maybe Asuka--but I imagine she'll anchor the suddenly light NXT Women's Division for a while.

Bayley I see going to RAW to continue the storyline between her, Sasha and Charlotte. The potential for great women's match-ups for Wrestlemania there are high. 

Nikki Bella, like most think, I see going to Smackdown Live. Cena and Bryan are both there, and with all of them a part of Total Bellas, I don't imagine they'll break them up anytime soon.

That leaves Emma and Tamina. I think Smackdown would benefit greatly by having Emma's veteran skill and help bring up the match quality. However, there could be some built-in storylines with Emma and Dana Brooke on RAW if they choose to go that route. Plus mixing Emma up with the Horsewomen might be more interesting.

I would put Tamina on RAW to serve as a mid to low-card feeder for the girls on top. If they ever turn Banks heel, she could even be her "enforcer" akin to AJ Lee, given their history in Team B.A.D. Still, it seems Banks, Charlotte, Nia Jax and potentially Bayley will be the RAW tops. I don't see anyone else really on top in the near future--maybe Paige if they rehabilitate her character, but she seems to be in the doghouse for now.

Smackdown, I feel, while not as strong on paper, has a less predictable road/more freedom to book. You have good long-term upside with Alexa and Carmella. Eva Marie could potentially draw tremendous heat from a heel run on top. Becky as your babyface ace. Natalya as a good veteran hand who they can turn face/heel depending on who she needs to rub. And if you mix Nikki and Emma in the mix, you have a lot of potential champions both short and long-term.

Potential rosters could be:

RAW Women's Roster

Sasha Banks
Charlotte
Nia Jax
Summer Rae
Alicia Fox
Paige
Dana Brooke
Bayley*
Tamina*

Smackdown Live Women's Roster

Becky Lynch
Natalya
Alexa Bliss
Eva Marie
Carmella
Naomi
Nikki Bella*
Emma*

Down the line, Billie Kay is definitely going to Smackdown, right? She has that built in gimmick, "Smackdown superstar," to work with. I wonder if they'd split up her and Peyton, or keep them together to work with each other.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: Smackdown's Women's Division*

I wouldn't mind Bayley on Smackdown if it meant the Bella twins, or at least the one who actually matters, went there as well. With the rumored Sasha v. Bayley match at next years Mania, it could be one of those inter-promotional types with Sasha repping RAW and Bayley repping Smackdown. No titles would be needed.



Godway said:


> The SD women got like 3 combined minutes tonight and it was still more entertaining than RAW's women.


Who is your drug dealer?


----------



## Florat (Feb 25, 2016)

*Re: Smackdown's Women's Division*



Reotor said:


> So on RAW the women opened the show, had 20 minutes promo, followed by a mixed gender tag match.
> On SDL the women had....2 matches that never happened.
> 
> The word "afterthought" springs to mind.


And that promo wasn't really awesome and did nothing for the feud or the characters ( even if Jericho with Charlotte was fun ).

On Smackdown, you had Eva Marie getting as a coward who have nothing to do in the ring, Carmella got introduced as the nice rookie and Natalya as the mean Veteran. After both shows, Raw is more of an afterthought for me while Smackdown created characters and opportunities for future feuds.

Also, Raw already had the feud between Charlotte and Sasha while Smackdown have feuds to build and I would rather have small minutes that create characters and story than 10 minutes that do nothing


----------



## Kydd Wylde (Dec 1, 2007)

If Sasha is gonna be the face champion on Raw I can see Eva Marie being the heel champion on Smackdown.

If that happened her heat would make Roman Reigns seem like Daniel Bryan circa-2013 reactions.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

I would also be a horrible idea for your first champion, if you want the new belt to have any real credibility that is. Plus we just got like a nearly year-long "cowardly heel" Women's title reign with Charlotte (who's far better than Eva Marie in pretty much every way). So I don't think that we need another almost immediately after on the other brand.

Not saying that you cannot do that eventually, but not right off of the bat.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I can't believe that they haven't already announced a new title for the women, I don't understand what the point of the division is if they aren't actually competing to win anything...

I expect Nikki Bella to go to Smackdown because I doubt they split her and Cena, also since Bryan is on Smackdown Brie would possibly be travelling with him. So it makes sense for them to keep them together. I think once Emma comes back she could end up going to Smackdown too, with Bayley to RAW.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

NJ88 said:


> I can't believe that they haven't already announced a new title for the women, I don't understand what the point of the division is if they aren't actually competing to win anything...


https://www.google.com/#q=smackdown+getting+new+titles

https://www.google.com/#q=daniel+bryan+smackdown+titles


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

JDP2016 said:


> https://www.google.com/#q=smackdown+getting+new+titles
> 
> https://www.google.com/#q=daniel+bryan+smackdown+titles


Thank goodness for that. I stand by my point though, in order to generate interest fast they should have announced them on the first night, much like RAW did with the new world title.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

NJ88 said:


> Thank goodness for that. I stand by my point though, in order to generate interest fast they should have announced them on the first night, much like RAW did with the new world title.


RAW had to announce the status of their world title situation the very next night after Battleground because Dean retained the WWE title and is on Smackdown. The status of the tag and women's titles on Smackdown can wait as the news has yet to be made public on Smackdown live. Not too many people are worried about the blue brand not having a tag title and/or a women's title at the moment.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

They need to address it on-camera sooner rather than later though. They can wait until Backlash in order to resolve it of course, but it needs to be mentioned on SD soon at least.


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

*WWE Should Bring In Mickie James,Victoria,and Katie Lea For THE New SD Women Div*

seeing they are bringing in vets like Rhyno and Benjamin to boast the men roster why not bring back some women vets to help with their women roster and by adding Mickie,Victora,and Katie would be great and give them some star power to pair with the new girls like Alexis and Carmella.

Faces
1.Becky
2.Mickie
3.Victoria
4.Carmella

Heels
1.Alexis Bliss
2.Katie Lea
3.Nattie
4.Eva Marie
5.Naomi

pretty good roster esp after you bring back the 3 vets.Also You have Nikki Bella when she returns from her injury so u can add her aswell.

another thing I would love to see a possible Mickle/Becky Match would be awesome and Mickie does derseve a final run in WWE after how her last run ended she don't deserve to go out like that.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: WWE Should Bring In Mickie James,Victoria,and Katie Lea For THE New SD Women Div*

I AIN'T THE LADY TO MESS WITH!


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

*Re: WWE Should Bring In Mickie James,Victoria,and Katie Lea For THE New SD Women Div*

I would love to see Victoria with Carmella as her mentor that sometimes wrestles. A slight character change(her entrance) for Carmella and having Victoria with her would be great for her. 

Katie is amazing. She was great in TNA as Winter as well. I can't imagine how great a Becky vs Mickie match would be.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: WWE Should Bring In Mickie James,Victoria,and Katie Lea For THE New SD Women Div*

Victoria back on my tv screen


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: WWE Should Bring In Mickie James,Victoria,and Katie Lea For THE New SD Women Div*

Adding Victoria, Mickey, and Katie Lea pleases my taste buds. :yum:


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: WWE Should Bring In Mickie James,Victoria,and Katie Lea For THE New SD Women Div*

Loved Mickie back in the day, and also her return to TNA several years back (her first run being as Alexis Laree). I don't think today's Mickie can really contribute much though, and would likely stand to stifle other newer talent than to help the division.

As for Victoria? Yeah probably. Katie Lea? Possibly.


Just as in the men's division though with Ryno etc, I don't see huge benefits beyond automatic name recognition to bringing back older talent over bringing in new girls from NXT or girls the likes of Jennifer Blake, Candice LeRae, Evie and Santana Garrett.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: WWE Should Bring In Mickie James,Victoria,and Katie Lea For THE New SD Women Div*

I'd love to see Katie Lea come back. Don't think Mickie would, since she's a mum and pretty much wrestles on the same shows as Magnus does. Victoria, i'd also like to see come back. She still wrestles from time to time, so don't use her for the live events, just use her for tv.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: WWE Should Bring In Mickie James,Victoria,and Katie Lea For THE New SD Women Div*

Huge fan of Katie Lea/Winter I thought she was very underrated in her first WWE run and her Winter character was actually pretty good in TNA they just went a little far with the whole Zombielina thing, I've not heard much about her since her TNA departure though I know she's been floating around the indies but I get the feeling she's more focused on her acting and writing career. 

Victoria is another I'd love to see back but I'm not sure WWE would be looking at 45 year old women to be a regular competitor but she'd be a great authority figure or manager for someone. I don't see Mickie James ever returning to WWE but never say never I guess.

You also have the rumors earlier in the year about WWE looking at bringing in Velvet Sky and Taryn Terrell and there are rumors circulating about Melina being close to signing a deal to return and she's rocking a new look.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

*Re: WWE Should Bring In Mickie James,Victoria,and Katie Lea For THE New SD Women Div*

I would love to see all 3 return, especially Katie Lea.


----------



## MickieYourSoFine (Jul 21, 2016)

*Re: WWE Should Bring In Mickie James,Victoria,and Katie Lea For THE New SD Women Div*

I WILL NEVER SPEAK AGAINST MICKIE JAMES.

But the question is, do you really need all those talents in the division? See this is really small division with not much place for all the women and only 1 title. In this state, they would either be used the same way Natalya is used, to give credibility in subsidary feuds or they will be promoted as centerpieces making all the more fresh talents' booking for much more loses than wins.

The first option diminishes the veterans and the second one disrespects the current women. It's a lose-lose really.

(I will still mark to the moon when/if Mickie is back)


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: WWE Should Bring In Mickie James,Victoria,and Katie Lea For THE New SD Women Div*

Mickie and Katie Lea would be great. Victoria as well, but I'm not sure if they'd use her as a full-timer given her age. I think it more likely that they'd bring her in as a part-timer/special attraction, and also a mentor to the younger talent. Also I'd be down for Melina returning as well (her new look is pretty interesting).

SD needs a talent boost, at least in the short term (until some of their up and comers get more seasoned and over with the crowd). Right now, it's basically just Becky, Natalya (who isn't all that charismatic and has trouble drawing heat), and maybe Alexa Bliss who really could carry the SD women's division.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: WWE Should Bring In Mickie James,Victoria,and Katie Lea For THE New SD Women Div*

If Victoria can be near the level she was in TNA she’d be fine. 

Don’t remember much of Katie/Winter but I’ll take people’s word that she was pretty good.

Mickie was always great but has she been wrestling lately? I thought she was doing other things now.


----------



## MickieYourSoFine (Jul 21, 2016)

*Re: WWE Should Bring In Mickie James,Victoria,and Katie Lea For THE New SD Women Div*



TD Stinger said:


> Mickie was always great but has she been wrestling lately? I thought she was doing other things now.


Yes
She was just signed to wrestle in SHIMMER:
http://www.pwtorch.com/site/2016/08/05/shimmer-announces-mickie-james-debut/


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: WWE Should Bring In Mickie James,Victoria,and Katie Lea For THE New SD Women Div*



MickieYourSoFine said:


> Yes
> She was just signed to wrestle in SHIMMER:
> http://www.pwtorch.com/site/2016/08/05/shimmer-announces-mickie-james-debut/


So does this take her out of the running, or can she work out a deal to also appear in WWE?


----------



## MickieYourSoFine (Jul 21, 2016)

*Re: WWE Should Bring In Mickie James,Victoria,and Katie Lea For THE New SD Women Div*



Asuka842 said:


> So does this take her out of the running, or can she work out a deal to also appear in WWE?


My guess that the best she will be able to, if the WWE wants her, is to be part timer.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: WWE Should Bring In Mickie James,Victoria,and Katie Lea For THE New SD Women Div*



MickieYourSoFine said:


> My guess that the best she will be able to, if the WWE wants her, is to be part timer.


Ah I see. Thank you.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: WWE Should Bring In Mickie James,Victoria,and Katie Lea For THE New SD Women Div*



EL SHIV said:


> Adding Victoria, Mickey, and Katie Lea pleases my taste buds. :yum:


Nocturnal Emissions coming your way lol.


----------



## Saffiemack (Jun 11, 2016)

*Re: WWE Should Bring In Mickie James,Victoria,and Katie Lea For THE New SD Women Div*

Mickie James? Please no. That's totally the wrong way to go. WWE has more than enough talented women. Why dredge up a relic of a horrible era of women's wrestling?


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

*Re: WWE Should Bring In Mickie James,Victoria,and Katie Lea For THE New SD Women Div*

Katie Lea? No, she's usuless and boring.

Mickie and Victoria was great, but I'm not sure about their ring skills today due their age. But this would be awesome if they still can wrestle.

Bring back Maryse as wrestler (even only for the tournament), maybe Trish & Beth.

This would looks awesome.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: WWE Should Bring In Mickie James,Victoria,and Katie Lea For THE New SD Women Div*

Victoria is 45, mickie James has a young child and certainly won't be up for treking across the country each week 

Rhyno, Benjamin et al are brought in as enhancement to get Corbin, crews etc over. Victoria and James would expect to be booked on top above bliss, Carmella which defeats the purpose of bringing them in in the first place


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

*Re: WWE Should Bring In Mickie James,Victoria,and Katie Lea For THE New SD Women Div*



validreasoning said:


> Victoria is 45, mickie James has a young child and certainly won't be up for treking across the country each week
> 
> Rhyno, Benjamin et al are brought in as enhancement to get Corbin, crews etc over. Victoria and James would expect to be booked on top above bliss, Carmella which defeats the purpose of bringing them in in the first place


actally thats the main reason I'm really bringing them in to give the div some star power and to help put the new girls like Alexis and Carmella over which those 2 would learn alot working with those three.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

It is pretty weak besides Becky Lynch. I can't wait until Nikki Bella returns.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

*Maybe Smackdown doesn't need a women's title?*

I'm completely changing my mind here. Well, sorta. Mind you every post of mine should begin with "i hate the brand split so damn much", but with the split in mind, I was pretty loud with the fact that both brands NEED titles to satisfy the various divisions (tag/womens). But after tonight....maybe not? I kinda like Becky where she is here. To me, she's easily a top 5 draw on the ENTIRE SHOW! When I hear her music, I automatically think "ooh look, a mega star", and then you realize she isn't the champion and then you say....who cares? I mean, in the end, you need to give these women a reason to be excited to be on smackdown, but i mean for now....maybe not?

Wait until Nikki and Emma are back at least.


Smackdown divas division is a lot more intersting right now then Raw's. I never thought that'd be possible. Becky's character is being stretched out a lot more and the crowd has been slowly but surely getting TOTALLY on her side... AS A BABYFACE!! Add a heat magnet in Eva (who's being packaged brilliantly by the WWE) and you have yourself a pretty interesting show.


oh and btw... the TWO HOUR SHOW had TWO women segments!! Two legit segments!! The three hour show barely squeaks out one sometimes. womp


----------



## FrostyNova (Aug 9, 2016)

*Re: maybe smackdown doesn't need a women's title?*

If the draft is yearly then that should be enough women to fight for the title until then.

Becky, Alexa, Carmella, Natalya, Naomi, possibly Nikki. That should hold up.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: maybe smackdown doesn't need a women's title?*

And Alexa is comign across as a tweener, who could easily switch between Face and Heel. Thought she stared on SD tonight. Becky and Eva are doing great too. I still think SD needs a Womens Title. Or all you have is random matches over and over, with nothing to strive for. I was an advocate for the brand split since the beggining. As it well give more talent a chance, and it is.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: maybe smackdown doesn't need a women's title?*

WWE sees the next trish in Alexa.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

*Re: maybe smackdown doesn't need a women's title?*

It doesn't need one but they're getting one anyway.


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: maybe smackdown doesn't need a women's title?*

*Uh, I would like there to be a reason for the Smackdown women to have something to wrestle and compete for. I'm just getting interested the feud between Becky and Eva Marie and you're seriously going to tell me a title wouldn't help get some controversy in there or something to compete for? Yes the division is actually solid and bookable, but it's a great idea for them to actually have a title, I can only watch so many heatless matches before I lose interest of what they are competing for. 

It's also different from the Ruthless Aggression era where Smackdown had more playboy models working that show for giggles, in which it was easy to get invested in their plight of trying to fight over who was the hottest woman on the show. :lol

Seriously though, we need a hook, we need a villain who is cheating to get that belt and a face who feels like they've worked hard enough to deserve it.

Also, you mention Becky Lynch and her looking like a star? Becky Lynch cut a promo on Smackdown that sounds like she wouldn't take NO TITLE as an option and would want to leave Smackdown if there were no belt. Please get us a title by Backlash, preferably.*


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

*Should SMACKDOWN bring back the original women's title (1999-2008)?*

What do you think? If they are going to have a women's title on Smackdown, they should bring that one back!


----------



## MickieYourSoFine (Jul 21, 2016)

*Re: Should SMACKDOWN bring back the orignial women's title(1999-2008)?*

The only problem with that title, is that no record can be broken for holding it because of the first years long reign.


----------



## The Nuke (Mar 7, 2016)

*Re: Should SMACKDOWN bring back the orignial women's title(1999-2008)?*

New era. New World. You're expected to go bigger on this subject then saying we should bring back a title that was still a divas title for all intents and was around during a time when the girls were still sex objects.

No...No....This is the era of equality. They can one up the men in being not only great Wrestlers(not just female), but hot at the same time. The era with a big possibility of seeing little girls have hero's in Wrestling like they've never had before.

I say give them the original Wing Eagle Belt that was the WWF championship from Hogan to Austin. or the WCW title.

A belt that looks like something a champion would wear, not just a champion based off gender.


----------



## Second Nature (Aug 5, 2016)

*Re: Should SMACKDOWN bring back the orignial women's title(1999-2008)?*

Yes I always loved that belt it was one of my favorites.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Should SMACKDOWN bring back the orignial women's title(1999-2008)?*

When they get around to it, it'll no doubt be the same design as the current women's title, but with blue on the inside, similar to what the World Heavyweight Title is meant to be soon.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I hope it's color complements Becky as she is going to start a Moolah-esque reign, :becky


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

WWE may have been lazy basically making the same belt design as the championship on Raw but at least the Superstars on SD have something to fight for on TV & PPV. The booking for the characters in the SD Women's Division has been solid so far and should be interesting to see how the programs play out every week.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

The belt looks nice, I am glad there is one on each show for the women. But the name situation has to change, SD Womens and WWE Womens makes one seem inferior, got to rename the other one a Raw womens title.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

That chant. roud

DB's reaction was pretty great too.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

No. The current belt looks good. The less of Moolah's influence and legacy on modern women's wrestling, the better.


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

Clique said:


> WWE may have been lazy basically making the same belt design as the championship on Raw but at least the Superstars on SD have something to fight for on TV & PPV. The booking for the characters in the SD Women's Division has been solid so far and should be interesting to see how the programs play out every week.


The belt looks way better in blue than it does in Red lol!


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

It's annoying that they feel the need to have all of the belts with basically the same design (this isn't UFC Vince, even if you'd want it to be). BUT, other than that it doesn't look bad. The blue and white just looks better than the Raw red for some reason. maybe it's the contrast or something. It's, decent. 

But then again I think that the Raw Women's belt looks ok as well, so there's that.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Nikki gonna look so good when she carries around that title :banderas


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

Becky should have her moment t as inaugural champion. Then have Alexa oe Eva as champ by December. Naomi wins the title on the Road to Wrestlemania or at Mania.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Can't wait for the eventually Nikki-Becky feud over the belt.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

People sayin' that Carmella turned heel due no reaction from crowd.. Innocent people, she turned because they want Nikki to win as babyface and bury the division.


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

THE GUY said:


> Nikki gonna look so good when she carries around that title :banderas


Sorry the title looks better on Becky!


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Thanks12 said:


> Sorry the title looks better on Becky!


:nikki2


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

THE GUY said:


> Nikki gonna look so good when she carries around that title :banderas


It's going to be


----------

